

Continuous Integration and Deployment using Jenkins with VMware and AWS EC2 - mavellin
http://www.ravellosystems.com/blog/continuous-integration-with-jenkins/?utm_source=ycomb

======
geertj
Author here, happy to answer questions.

------
noam_asner
Nice write-up thanks!

